# How far will the car drive without the 'key'?



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

I inadvertently got out of my car and didnt press the off engine button, normally after a parking manoeuvre it turns itself off. I then must have pressed the door unlock button rather than the lock button. Duh  I went into two shops (with the key fob in my pocket) probably 100 yards apart, and about 15 minutes later got back to the car to find it still running with the doors unlocked  
If someone had tried to drive it off, is there a range when without the key it would it shut down, or would it run until the engine was turned off or the toerag stuffed it into a tree.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

We talked about it time ago..the car will remain on and works until you turn it off!!..really a scandal!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

So really the key just unlocks and locks the car 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

So it seems..I tried too and it can be a problem if someone steal the car!
You could run away and the car will stop but it doesn't happen!


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Does auto stop/start still work if the key isn't in the vehicle... I'm not sure...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

It's not a scandal at all., rather basic safety.
What do you think would happen to a car thats powered off after say 1km, maybe that cars on the motorway doing 90mph speeding away? or maybe its doing 40mph as it goes around a corner just before a school?

It makes perfect sense to allow the car to continue on it's way. but when it's stopped then and only then it can't be started.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> It's not a scandal at all., rather basic safety.
> What do you think would happen to a car thats powered off after say 1km, maybe that cars on the motorway doing 90mph speeding away? or maybe its doing 40mph as it goes around a corner just before a school?
> 
> It makes perfect sense to allow the car to continue on it's way. but when it's stopped then and only then it can't be started.


My Q5 with keyless stop/start would cut out if the key wasn't within 2-3 meters of the car.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

After you use start stop without key, I hope it won't restart again!!


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Seems pretty dangerous if the engine power was cut when the car was moving... I don't imagine steering would be at all possible without power assistance.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

F1SpaceMonkey said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > It's not a scandal at all., rather basic safety.
> ...


MY SQ5 certainly doesn't


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Mr R said:


> Seems pretty dangerous if the engine power was cut when the car was moving... I don't imagine steering would be at all possible without power assistance.


Exactly,the auto lock could cause a big accident..maybe is one of the reasons that Audi didn't go to turn of the car without key..but I would say,at least turn it off if after 5 seconds the alarm, no one press ok or something else! It would be easy and logical


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> F1SpaceMonkey said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


Strange - mine 100% did. In fact in winter i didn't fancy leaving the keys in while the car warmed up and i scraped the windows so i have to look stupid while i scraped ice off and stick close the the car otherwise it would stop.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Just taken the SQ out for a drive - just waiting for the video to upload to youtube.
You can drive around fine without the key.

someone else's video...


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

Can anyone give one good benefit for keyless entry? In my book its a pointless gimmick


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Actually, years ago when the difference was the normal key and the keyless key in the pocket I could say wow useful great idea!
Now the only difference is to press a button on the key so I can't see so many good benefits..


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Its the first thing i tick on the options list.
You just leave the key in your pocket and dont worry about fumbling for it in the same way we when from keys to remotes.
Push button start, no worry about leaving the key in the car or locking in the keys..

Like all options, those you like are essential, those that you don't want to pay for or don't understand are pointless gimmicks in most cases. Good thing with options and new cars - you pick them.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

My wife's car is keyless. Once she got out to go to the shops left me to turn it around and park it. It was only after I'd parked up that I realised that she had taken the key with her in her handbag. Which made me wonder what would have happened if I had stalled it while parking.
The other problem is that if I need to get in the car I have to carry her handbag out with me to unlock it. Its easier to do that than try and find the keys inside her handbag.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

deeve said:


> Can anyone give one good benefit for keyless entry? In my book its a pointless gimmick


Was pretty useful in a previous Lexus, which me & SWMBO both drove, as seats and stealing wheel adjusted automatically to suit her or my key depending who was driving (assuming we had own key on us). No messing with seat position when I drove it after her.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Toshiba said:


> Just taken the SQ out for a drive - just waiting for the video to upload to youtube.
> You can drive around fine without the key.
> 
> someone else's video...


What's your channel? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Always lock your car,I am not keen on these keys with all the scumbags around.


----------

